# 900 State Dept Employees Asking to be fired



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

They are certainly asking to be terminated and should be terminated for insubordination.



> About 900 U.S. State Department officials signed an internal dissent memo protesting a travel ban by U.S. President Donald Trump on refugees and travelers from seven Muslim-majority countries, a source familiar with the document said on Tuesday, in a rebellion against the new president's policies.
> 
> A senior State Department official confirmed the memorandum had been submitted to acting Secretary of State Tom Shannon through the department's "dissent channel," a process in which officials can express unhappiness over policy (bit.ly/2jOYW0y).
> 
> White House spokesman Sean Spicer said on Monday he was aware of the memo but warned career diplomats that they should either "get with the program or they can go."


About 900 State Department officials sign protest memo: source | Reuters


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

And you sacrifice your pensions for insubordination!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If they want to be fired, no unemployment, no pension or benefits, don't let the door hit you in the a-- on the way out. Oh, and no letter of recommendation....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The State Department has been in collusion with all the left wing bastards for 5 decades.

They always worked to undermine any republican who took office.

This time, they are worried the are going to be exposed for their traitorous actions.

I am sure they are destroying as many documents they can before getting the boot.

There should be an executive order cut making them transfer all info to incoming people.

If not to be charged with misfeasance of duty.

Further, I think, all federal employees take a loyalty oath to the country, if not, out, no pension.

This to include every muzslime bastard that holds a federal job, oath or out!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> This to include every muzslime bastard that holds a federal job, oath or out!


Muslims are permitted to lie/deceive to Non Believers, Trust none of them! EVER!
Their actions speak for themselves


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

At least 75% of Federal Employees need let go. Starting with these idiots in the State Dept is fine with me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rstanek said:


> If they want to be fired, no unemployment, no pension or benefits, don't let the door hit you in the a-- on the way out. Oh, and no letter of recommendation....


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> At least 75% of Federal Employees need let go. Starting with these idiots in the State Dept is fine with me.


Word is that Trump is looking to shrink that EPA by at least half. Obviously most if not all Fed agencies will be shrunk.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How des that go about the door hitting them in the ass on the way out. 900 that would be a good start in draining the swamp


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Another thought, if they are let go en mass, incoming people will have no info transfer, just to hurt Trump.

That shows they don't give a damn about the country just the socialist order.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Another thought, if they are let go en mass, incoming people will have no info transfer, just to hurt Trump.
> 
> That shows they don't give a damn about the country just the socialist order.


Who says they all have to be replaced? One theme during the election was downsizing government. Less federal lawyers and support personnel, the fewer federal lawsuits to file also saving money. They can go to work for legal aide.


----------



## watchin (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow! 900 more jobs, Prez is on FIRE!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Muslims are permitted to lie/deceive to Non Believers, Trust none of them! EVER!
> Their actions speak for themselves
> View attachment 37785


You forgot to mention obama is a closet muslim, but still a muslim.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm sure there are some level-headed, patriotic veterans who would do a fine job and need the employment.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

RedLion said:


> They are certainly asking to be terminated and should be terminated for insubordination.
> 
> About 900 State Department officials sign protest memo: source | Reuters


I strongly disagree we do not as yet live in a dictatorship.

If you are going to employ government workers that over lap administrations you are going to have some employees who disagree with you otherwise you would have to change out every employee every 4 to 8 years. Having a diverse work force with diverse political leanings is normal and a good thing. The last thing you need is a bunch of yes men . You need the guy who stands up and says this is wrong or what you is doing is legal but a better way to do this is. You need a diversity of ideas and opinions to come up with the best ideas.

The last thing we need in our government is to politicize our GS Government workers. The state department has a system in place since the mid 70's that works for them to enable people to register strong opposition to a course of action . They do not do it very often only when they think the administration is really messing up . It should cause an administration to stop and think are we really doing this right. But the workers if allowed to object will implement the policies and keep the long term institutional memory of the organization.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> I strongly disagree we do not as yet live in a dictatorship.
> 
> If you are going to employ government workers that over lap administrations you are going to have some employees who disagree with you otherwise you would have to change out every employee every 4 to 8 years. Having a diverse work force with diverse political leanings is normal and a good thing. The last thing you need is a bunch of yes men . You need the guy who stands up and says this is wrong or what you is doing is legal but a better way to do this is. You need a diversity of ideas and opinions to come up with the best ideas.
> 
> The last thing we need in our government is to politicize our GS Government workers. The state department has a system in place since the mid 70's that works for them to enable people to register strong opposition to a course of action . They do not do it very often only when they think the administration is really messing up . It should cause an administration to stop and think are we really doing this right. But the workers if allowed to object will implement the policies and keep the long term institutional memory of the organization.


Nope; you are wrong.
Their job is not to set policy or go against the policy set by the current administration if it doesn't disagree with the constitution. Even if it does, simply quit your job as a government employee.

The politics is being played by the pukey employees.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Denton said:


> Nope; you are wrong.
> Their job is not to set policy or go against the policy set by the current administration if it doesn't disagree with the constitution. Even if it does, simply quit your job as a government employee.
> 
> The politics is being played by the pukey employees.


Your opinion and you are welcome to it. Again the practice in this agency since the early 70's is to sign a document formally protesting an action / course they disagree with. This was also done by employees who thought President Obama had a bad policy. You called for those employees to resign then too I suppose.

My point for commenting is we are not yet in my opinion in such bad shape that our government has stopped working. When our GS employees stop doing normal things like signing objection documents then I think we have some serious issues.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> I strongly disagree we do not as yet live in a dictatorship.
> 
> If you are going to employ government workers that over lap administrations you are going to have some employees who disagree with you otherwise you would have to change out every employee every 4 to 8 years. Having a diverse work force with diverse political leanings is normal and a good thing. The last thing you need is a bunch of yes men . You need the guy who stands up and says this is wrong or what you is doing is legal but a better way to do this is. You need a diversity of ideas and opinions to come up with the best ideas.
> 
> The last thing we need in our government is to politicize our GS Government workers. The state department has a system in place since the mid 70's that works for them to enable people to register strong opposition to a course of action . They do not do it very often only when they think the administration is really messing up . It should cause an administration to stop and think are we really doing this right. But the workers if allowed to object will implement the policies and keep the long term institutional memory of the organization.


 They are "The last thing we need in our government is to politicize our GS Government workers" now that is the problem. Rather than do their job they promote the agenda. And the worst part is nothing can be done about it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They work for the people, the people hired a new boss for them, don't like it, bye.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I work for a local Government and nobody I deal with on the streets knows my political leaning. They never will. It's not my job to go out and indoctrinate people or push my opinions on them. Liberals and conservatives alike pay my salary. 

I'm sure more conservatives actually work, but hey.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> I strongly disagree we do not as yet live in a dictatorship.
> 
> If you are going to employ government workers that over lap administrations you are going to have some employees who disagree with you otherwise you would have to change out every employee every 4 to 8 years. Having a diverse work force with diverse political leanings is normal and a good thing. The last thing you need is a bunch of yes men . You need the guy who stands up and says this is wrong or what you is doing is legal but a better way to do this is. You need a diversity of ideas and opinions to come up with the best ideas.
> 
> The last thing we need in our government is to politicize our GS Government workers. The state department has a system in place since the mid 70's that works for them to enable people to register strong opposition to a course of action . They do not do it very often only when they think the administration is really messing up . It should cause an administration to stop and think are we really doing this right. But the workers if allowed to object will implement the policies and keep the long term institutional memory of the organization.


It is specifically laid out to Fed govt workers that they are to keep their beliefs, political and otherwise to themselves and on their own time. It is also expected of them to do as they are told. Of course there are avenues to share recommendations. This is insubordination and not ok.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As I pointed out in this thread about socialist corruption in the department,

Those 900 asking to be fired are exactly the left winged bastards I spoke about infecting state.

If they were dedicated to the country not to party dogma, they would have just went on with their jobs.

Their request just identifies the left winged bastards for elimination, another swamp drained.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> As I pointed out in this thread about socialist corruption in the department,
> 
> Those 900 asking to be fired are exactly the left winged bastards I spoke about infecting state.
> 
> ...


You are correct sir. Kind of ironic, but useful that the lefty fools are so very delusional to think that their expression of their opinion matters when it comes to working in govt. Useful that the fools identify themselves for elimination from the workforce.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

there's only been one foreign policy set by Prez Trump - the current immigration situation - it's an off shoot from intel and directives from Obammy - most likely came thru the State Department - these State people are definitely just playing politics here - obvious as hell - NOT ALLOWED 

not any different than what happened at the DOJ - it's the Trump Administration - you're either a CAREER diplomat or not ....

question?? - out of the 900 - how many actually signed it? - you didn't need to name names


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Your opinion and you are welcome to it. Again the practice in this agency since the early 70's is to sign a document formally protesting an action / course they disagree with. This was also done by employees who thought President Obama had a bad policy. You called for those employees to resign then too I suppose.
> 
> My point for commenting is we are not yet in my opinion in such bad shape that our government has stopped working. When our GS employees stop doing normal things like signing objection documents then I think we have some serious issues.


You would be better off supposing I didn't know of employees not doing their jobs.

Thanks for allowing me to be entitled to my opinion, by the way! :tango_face_smile: It isn't just my opinion, however, that government employees should do their jobs as well as follow their boss' directions. I don't care where you are employed, that is one of the three biggies that can get you canned, immediately. The other two are not showing up for work and assault.

If they want to behave in such a manner, they should run for office.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My point is that the Federal Government is bloated with way too many employees and too many departments that do nothing but suck Freedom and Liberty from the very people whose taxes are extorted through the threat of incarceration to employ them to take away rights.

If you cannot see the FUBAR nature of that, you are part of the problem.



RJAMES said:


> I strongly disagree we do not as yet live in a dictatorship.
> 
> If you are going to employ government workers that over lap administrations you are going to have some employees who disagree with you otherwise you would have to change out every employee every 4 to 8 years. Having a diverse work force with diverse political leanings is normal and a good thing. The last thing you need is a bunch of yes men . You need the guy who stands up and says this is wrong or what you is doing is legal but a better way to do this is. You need a diversity of ideas and opinions to come up with the best ideas.
> 
> The last thing we need in our government is to politicize our GS Government workers. The state department has a system in place since the mid 70's that works for them to enable people to register strong opposition to a course of action . They do not do it very often only when they think the administration is really messing up . It should cause an administration to stop and think are we really doing this right. But the workers if allowed to object will implement the policies and keep the long term institutional memory of the organization.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Buh Bye!


----------

